#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  send an email to multiple receipients that are listed in ONE cell (office 2016)

## MinisoftEggshell

Hi, I have searched the internet for a solution to send a message to multiple recipients. It is possible using Mail Merge in Microsoft Word. 
But here's the issue in my case:
phil and peter are the names, but this email should be sent to the two email accounts that are in the email column corresponding to the name-column. I receive an error when trying to send the email, even though when copy pasted into the address field in outlook the addresses are valid and recognized as such.

Is there a way to do it? I tried different kinds of separators, , ; and "space" 

3QveTz0.png

----------


## dflak

I think having the linefeeds between the email addresses might be affecting the outcome. Obviously there is more to this application than is shown in the attachment.

----------


## MinisoftEggshell

I've been trying for days to get that to work, no success so far, the linefeeds aren't the problem as I have testet pretty much every combination of seperators, delimiters... on the official microsoft support page it says: "Email: where each recipient's address is the only address on the To line. You'll be sending the email directly from Word." (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...f-932c49474705) I think it's not possible using this method. It might be using some combination of Excel, Outlook and VBA, but that is far beyond my capabilities. Or some completely different method, a third party tool maybe.

----------


## Chase Casey

Hi MinisoftEggshell,

dflak is correct on the linefeed issue. By having this additional "alt enter" line inserted within the singular cell, Outlook will only pickup the first actual line of text, not the second one. This can be tested by simply copying and pasting the original "email" column that you had provided - take B2 for example, and pasting it into Outlook in the "To" field. Only one email address will show up.

That being said, the simplest issue to your problem would be to remove the second line within the cell, you can do so by placing your cursor in front of the second email address and hitting the Backspace key once.

I have attached a copy of your spreadsheet that has your original, then an updated version with the removals of the second line, which you can see does work by following the same test as outlined above, and a proposed method that includes some helper columns and a column that then combines the email addresses together via a formula. Note that the proposed method is not necessary, however I don't know your actual application for this and figured it could potentially give you an idea to work with.

----------


## Evelynmia

This works for me in MS Word 2016 I'll try to explain. 1. Select any cell(s) from where you want to copy the email addresses. 2. Select Formulas Tab and click on "Insert Function" 3. In the search box enter "=hyperlink" 4. select "hlinks" in the Function drop down 5. Click OK

----------


## Angeline Sarcasmo

I am using MS Word 2016 and it does work.

----------

